# 

## 2013

,  !

   . 

 -  ,  .   ()        100 000 ,    :
2.2.          30 000.
2.3.        5%   ,     -2.       5 000
2.9.             ( -2)        ( -3),        30   .              ⅻ

15.02.13      		           30 000,00		
30.05.2013	         .       40 000,00		
30.05.2013      	.  5%    2 000,00		
15.07.2013	                         26 000

    (  )  ,     ,  :
1. %     = 40 000:100 000 = 40%
2.  ,    .  =  30 000  40% = 12 000
3. ,       =  40 000 - 2 000 - 12 000 = 26 000
   :

  . 8 . 171  ,      ,  . 3 . 3 . 170   (    ),      ,     22.05.2012 .  -5972/12 :     -         21  Ի,         30 000,    ,   ,       :    40 000 -  2 000  30 000 =   8 000
        26 000.
1.     8 000       (62.1)
2.  :  26 000 - 8 000 =  18 000    (62.2),  -  .

  ?

.

----------


## Svetishe

? ,      -   ,    -  .       ,          ,     ,    - .

----------


## 2013

> ? ,      -   ,    -  .       ,          ,     ,    - .


,  !

  ,          (  )   ,    ,      ,     50  50.           ,      ,    ()     ,    ,        ,       - ,       ,     1     .

      ,      ,      ?
       ,    ,   .   ()               1,5 ,   ,     .
   - .

----------


## Svetishe

> ()     ,    ,        ,       - ,


   ,       .            ,     ,     .

----------

-   .    ,    ,              ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ?


    !

----------


## 2013

> ,       .            ,     ,     .


,      !

          ,   ,   .   ,             ,    ,         - ,          ,     .    ,        ,           .

     -             - .          ,   ,  ,   ?

----------


## Svetishe

" ",        .

----------


## 2013

> " ",        .


        ((

      -,     , .       ,     .    , ,   ,   ,    ,        ,    ,     ,     ,          - ,   ,      .

        .   ,    ,      ,           ,     , ..  .    .      .

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------


## 2013

> ?


 .   ,        ,   .   ,     -      ,    ,         .

----------


## Svetishe

,          ,   ....           .     ,            ,      .

----------


## 2013

> ,          ,   ....           .     ,            ,      .


   ! 
  .

----------

*2013*,   , , .

----------


## 2013

. 
..         ,            .

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------


## LostBuh

*Svetishe*,   !

----------


## LostBuh

**,   .  ,  PDF  .

----------


## Svetishe

,  .  ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ,     ,     .


  ,  ?

----------


## LostBuh

,      ,         ,    .

 ,            .

----------


## Svetishe

,    .  18  ,       .    ,     ,         ,      .

----------


## LostBuh

18   ,     :

  100 

 51      62.2 = 50 
 76.    68. 2 = 7,6 
 62. 1    90 =10  ()
 62.2.  62.1 = 10  (   )    .
 68.2     76.  = 1,5 
      :

 62.2.  62.1 = 5  (. 10  .  : 100  = 10% -        ; 50   * 10% = 5    ,       )

                 . 
    62.2

----------


## Svetishe

> 62.2.  62.1 = 5  (. 10  .  : 100  = 10% -        ; 50   * 10% = 5    ,      )


 5    . ?
 62.1  50 = 5 .



> .


     ,    .           .

----------


## LostBuh

> 5    . ?
>  62.1  50 = 5 .


,   5 .       ,        62.2   -  .





> ,    .           .


        76 , 62.1, 62.2,              , ..       .        .          ,   ((

   , ,    . 
.

----------


## Svetishe

> ,   5 .      ,       62.2   -  .


    1,          .

----------

,      :Frown:  1     .

----------

!
       -    . 
.6 .172 "  ,    8  171  ,       ( ,  ),      ,      ( ,  ),   ,         ,      (   ).

  ,   ,          ,     1   2 - 4  155  ,         ,        1  154  .

----------

